# Supprimer l'historique des achats



## minimat (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai téléchargé quelques applis gratuites pour les tester, mais elles restent dans l'historique Purchased sans possibilité de les supprimer. C'est rien de compromettant (Code de la route, Mobile Mouse, Cheminée, des trucs comme ça...) mais j'aime bien faire le ménage 
Merci d'avance si vous avez un truc!


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, Bonjour,
Un petit up pour la question ci-dessus...
je ne parviens pas à trouver de réponse définitive.. 
Merci beaucoup,


----------



## xiorcal (7 Octobre 2011)

Je cherche aussi, 

Merci.


----------



## kooky (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut solution très simple : dans "purchased" : il suffit de passer le curseur sur la ligne de l'appli et une petite croix apparait à gauche de "télécharge" ou "installer"  ... il suffit de cliquer dessus.


----------



## minimat (12 Octobre 2011)

Merci!
Maintenant si on pouvait faire la même chose sur l'iApp Store, ça serait encore mieux...


----------



## kooky (13 Octobre 2011)

Pour ce qui est d'itunes store. J'ai été voir. Tu as une nouvelle rubrique achats sur la page d'accueil du store. Les applis que tu as acheté apparaissent sous forme d&#8217;icônes. Si tu passes le curseur dessus, une croix apparaît en haut a gauche de l'icône : elle te permet de masquer l'achat mais tu ne le perds pas. Tu peux le faire réapparaitre en passant par les données du compte 

Du coup, intrigué suis retourné sur le MAS et il en va de même : la croix que j'évoquais ne supprime pas l'achat mais le masque ... C'est déjà ça et plutôt bien vu de leur part je pense : tu gardes tes acquis sans avoir ton écran surchargé


----------



## Pahra (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour. 

Moi j'aimerai faire l'inverse. J'ai cliqué par mégarde sur une de ces petites croix et je ne parviens plus à télécharger mon appli. Quelqu'un aurait une solution? 

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h16 ----------

J'ai eu la réponse sur un autre forum. Il faut aller dans les données du compte dans l'AppStore et faire afficher les achats masqués.


----------



## kooky (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut : Essaye d'aller dans le menu "store", voir les données de mon compte ...

Rubrique "itunes dans le nuage" : Articles masqués ...

J'ai fiat le test sur itunes et MAS : Il 'indique la totalité des articles masqués contenu itunes et applications mac confondus ... 

Moi j'ai masqué 5 applications mac que je peux retrouver sur le MAS

Ce qui est déroutant c'est qu'on m&#8217;indique 5 articles masquées dans itunes et que bien évidement rien n'apparait ... Petite coquille pas logique.


----------



## Clébert (5 Novembre 2011)

Excellent, merci! Je ne savais plus comment retrouver Lion effacé par mégarde!


----------

